# 2003 MINI Cooper/CooperS info.



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

From the MINI board at roadfly.

The second remote key will be standard. 
HK will be available around December. 
The sport steering wheel will be standard on the S and an option on the Cooper. It is fatter with thumb rests at 9 and 3. 
Black, Indi Blue and BRG will be available on the S. 
There will be black bumper inserts in addition to the chrome. 
The new smoke gray trim is called Anthracite. 
There will be standard stereo hook-ups for satellite radio and Aux input for MP3. 
A pre-wire setup for the alarm system. 
Nav will be DVD. 
Price is going up $125.00(US). 
US crash tests have been done, just not released by the government yet.


----------



## AKDejaVu (Jul 17, 2002)

What is "HK"?


----------



## GSR13 (Apr 30, 2002)

AKDejaVu said:


> *What is "HK"? *


Harmon Kardon Sound System


----------



## AKDejaVu (Jul 17, 2002)

Ah.. thought that was available already as an upgrade. Is it going to be standard now?


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

AKDejaVu said:


> *Ah.. thought that was available already as an upgrade. Is it going to be standard now? *


Nope, it hasn't even been phased into production yet and now they are saying maybe Dec. or later. Rumor has it they may just drop it.


----------



## AKDejaVu (Jul 17, 2002)

They had it listed on their website. It suprises me they'd do that without actually having it available.

Thanks for the info.

BTW... the factory stereo is definately a weak point on the car.


----------



## AKDejaVu (Jul 17, 2002)

Ah.. just stopped by the web page. I didn't select the HK when "building my mini" and did not see the "available 12/02" comment on it.

Thanks again for the info.

AKDejaVu


----------



## scupper (Jul 3, 2002)

When do the 2003 models go into production? I am interested in getting the DVD nav system. 
Thanks


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

scupper said:


> *When do the 2003 models go into production? I am interested in getting the DVD nav system.
> Thanks *


Model Year 2003 SOP (start of production) is 09/02


----------

